# HELP WITH IDENTIFY METAL OILER - ENGLAND



## antiquerose (21 Jul 2021)

Hi, I am from Canada here, and was directed to try your page from someone in the UK. Seems like this is woodworking, but maybe someone can still help me on this. I have an oiler here that says on it ABBEY OILER - MADE IN ENGLAND. It is about 14 inches tall. Does anyone know?
(A) Year Made?
(B) Is it for auto or for trains ?
(C) Rare or not, as I can not find any info on it
(D) is ABBEY the company or a place?
*Thanks in advance *


----------



## Cabinetman (22 Jul 2021)

Can’t help I’m afraid, but you might get more response if you change the title slightly to oilcan, it looks like somebody’s spent a lot of time making a new pump for it. Ian


----------



## chaoticbob (24 Jul 2021)

I don't know either, but suggest you try the forum at Model Engineer - there are people on there with an interest in UK engineering history.
Rob


----------



## clogs (24 Jul 2021)

Hi over there.....
I've been around the auto/engineering trade for over 50 years and can say I've never seen the like before...
as said above try Model ENgineer, there's a lot of sad old oil can collectors on there....
hahaha.......sorry they are really nice a knowlegable...
prob a little start uo company between the wars.....
please let us know how u get on.....


----------



## antiquerose (25 Jul 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> Can’t help I’m afraid, but you might get more response if you change the title slightly to oilcan, it looks like somebody’s spent a lot of time making a new pump for it. Ian


Thanks -- Can someone edit my post title to include the word oilcan -- as not sure how to edit my original post ???


----------



## antiquerose (25 Jul 2021)

Oh ....... and I Wanted to say that I did find something similar, I copied the pic and the web page where I saw it, BUT could not go into that page to read anything -- as my laptop said it was a "Suspicious site" --- but here is a image from there to show that oilercan, and the site ....... BUT UT LOOKS VERY SIMILAR TO THE ONE i HAVE AND ALSO HAS THE PUMP ON THE SIDE


----------



## AES (25 Jul 2021)

Hullo antiquerose: 

I can't help you with your "oiler" (oil can) but unusually for me, I CAN help you with altering the tile of your Original Post. 

As the author you (apart from the mods) are the ONLY one who can do so (AFAIK).

Go to the top of this thread, click it open and the chances are it will open on the 1st line of your text. BUT scroll up and you will see your original title. Select "Edit" from down the bottom of that same (original) page, move your cursor to the offending "er", delete those two letters, then replace them with "space can". Then back down the bottom of the page, click "Save changes" and "Robert" (is, as they say) "yer father's brother". 

HTH


----------



## Inspector (25 Jul 2021)

"space can"??? As used on the International Space Station by the new astronaut when they come aboard.  until the next one shows up.


----------



## antiquerose (25 Jul 2021)

Rather than click on the image link of the similar one like mine, I located their real website and found that one like it, but it is made in the Usa, and a Cannon one ........SO MAYBE mine is also for the railroad .... it does say that one is a : 
*Lot 224: Vintage railroad oil can stamped Cannon Oiler*

Here is that link..........can anyone log in there to see what THAT ONE was sold for? Thanks
https://www.invaluable.com/auction-...oil-can-stamped-cannon-oiler-224-c-0e84252b0a


----------



## antiquerose (25 Jul 2021)

Inspector said:


> "space can"??? As used on the International Space Station by the new astronaut when they come aboard.  until the next one shows up.




*Eh ?? *


----------



## Stevekane (26 Jul 2021)

It is indeed an unuseual design, but interstingly (sadly!) I think the brass fill cap looks the same as my common or garden british made oilcan, I cannot think of the make and Im away from the shed,,I wonder if the oil can companies bought these in? However that incredibly intresting detail aside,,didnt the makers go to a lot of trouble with this design, the extra loop for your forefinger,,I think its a great oilcan thats for sure. As to use,trains planes and automobiles,,take your pick I suspect, everything then needed oil and you just bought the oilcan that looked like it fitted the job I suspect?


----------



## toolsntat (26 Jul 2021)

If I'm correct you may find this is an oil reservoir filler rather than a force feed oiler. The idea is to be able to tip the end into a pot/drip feeder and depress the plunger to allow the oil to freely flow.
This is a lesser type than many others I've seen and collected. They're quite often very long and cone shaped.
So in a nutshell, oil delivery with maximum speed, minimal waste and mess.
As for manufacturer it may have been made by the likes of Braimes Leeds and supplied embellished with your company details
Cheers Andy


----------



## Stevekane (26 Jul 2021)

Ah the things that keep us amused,,Im just glad my wife thinks Im looking at porn,,I really couldnt admit the truth,,anyway to matters in hand so to speak, I can see your drift Andy but I cannot see why the type of oiler your thinking about would want to have what does look to be a plunger? Im familiar with the cone shaped oilers, often with a brass screw to seal off nozzle, they had a springy base that allowed you to give a bit of a squirt, but oil reservoir type oilcans would I would have thought be little more than a pouring container?
But perhaps your right, maybe it can give a squirt as well as freely passing oil with the plunger depressed?


----------



## toolsntat (26 Jul 2021)

Stevekane said:


> Ah the things that keep us amused,,Im just glad my wife thinks Im looking at porn,,I really couldnt admit the truth,,anyway to matters in hand so to speak, I can see your drift Andy but I cannot see why the type of oiler your thinking about would want to have what does look to be a plunger? Im familiar with the cone shaped oilers, often with a brass screw to seal off nozzle, they had a springy base that allowed you to give a bit of a squirt, but oil reservoir type oilcans would I would have thought be little more than a pouring container?
> But perhaps your right, maybe it can give a squirt as well as freely passing oil with the plunger depressed?


The type of tool I refer to works purely on the principle that it can be tipped up and the end placed at an otherwise inaccessible oiler . Only when in position does one depress the plunger and allow the oil to flow freely with the aid of gravity.
Less about oiling and more about filling.
Cheers Andy


----------



## antiquerose (27 Jul 2021)

I believe this is a Locomotive oiler can as I have found some other pics similar to this under the name of CANON from around 1919...... they too have a side pump like mine, so researching in that direction now


----------

